# Jerome James: Half of The Knick Fans Don't Know Basketball



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> He managed to score six points and grab eight rebounds, but the lack of conditioning that has plagued him all year is becoming more apparent to everyone, including opponents and fans.
> 
> At another point, Larry Brown exhorted, "Come on, Jerome!" as the Knicks waited for him to get into their offense. That caused a young fan behind the Knicks bench to exclaim, "You don't slow down for a player! This is basketball!"
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/61483.htm

:rofl: What a tool, the bolded part of the article made me fall out of my chair. WTC where are you? You praying for him to come back? :laugh: Jerome James is a just a waste of DNA.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

:rofl: I thought for sure this was a joke when I saw the title.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

We're not praying. We have Robert Swift.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah jeromes dumb, but half the fans at the game either arent fans, are jus business bums, celebrities or moron fans.

example....see the laker game last week.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Half the Knicks front office doesn't know basketball either, or economics for that matter, since they signed this overgrown louse for what they did.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

hahaha praying? hahah :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: yea sure....... he dosnt know the meaning of basketball, he's like the next shawn bradley but a lot worse


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

AHAAHAHAHA, this is too funny. jerome james? getting better? by god he's like 32 years old. seattle wanting him bacK?!!?!?! that's a good laugh. by all means new york fans know most of basketball.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

OK, half of the Knick fans don't know basketball, but _all _ of the Jerome James' don't know basketball.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

didnt larryhave a quote earlier in the year where a player asked "coach how do i know the shot clock time"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously people are laughing at Jerome James, but I told anyone who would listen that this is what he would do and people are acting surprised. Dude doesn't care, he's rich and the Knicks basically have egg on their face.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> hahaha praying? hahah :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: yea sure....... he dosnt know the meaning of basketball, he's like the next shawn bradley but a lot worse


You shouldn't be so harsh as to insult Shawn Bradley like that. At least Shawn gave a damn, could block some shots and had a better than expected baseline jumper.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

HKF said:


> Seriously people are laughing at Jerome James, but I told anyone who would listen that this is what he would do and people are acting surprised. Dude doesn't care, he's rich and the Knicks basically have egg on their face.


So true. "I'm Jerome James, and I don't give a ****!"


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

HKF said:


> Seriously people are laughing at Jerome James, but I told anyone who would listen that this is what he would do and people are acting surprised. Dude doesn't care, he's rich and the Knicks basically have egg on their face.


I don't think no one is acting surprise, I don't see not one quote from any Knick fan on this board who appeared surprised at this. Knick fans do know they ball and we knew what we were getting when Zeke signed him. Absolutely nothing!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

yeah that crappy stint of a seven game good performance


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

dang he dissed all y'all what y'all gonna do


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> dang he dissed all y'all what y'all gonna do


Being dissed by the Stay Pufft Marshmellow Man doesn't really count for much. I guess we could always have a camp-out.


----------

